# Opinions on fishfinder



## Domred1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Bought a new hobie oasis about a month ago and have been out five or six times in gulf. I have had some good luck with several nice kings and some Bonita, great fun!! I am still learning how to rig the boat am looking for the right fish finder/gps to buy and would like to hear the opinions of some of you that have been doing this for awhile. I am looking at the Garmon gps 531s sonar w/ duel freq. Transducer but wonder if this is more than I need for this type of fishing? Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

I have been useing an eagle cuda 350s - has gps/sonar - waterproof and not expensive $169 @ bass pro.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I have also decided to add a Eagle Cuda 350 to my Kayak very soon. I have been looking at fish finders for about a month and a half and have finally come to the conclusion for the money this is the best deal.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

I installed a Cuda 350 earlier this year. Works like a charm. GPS and ff split screen works great. Accurate readings, good maps, durable... i love it


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

I have been thinking about the 350 as well. seems like it gets rave reviews. one question for you folks that have one, what kind of battery do yall have your units hooked up to?

Sorry to steal the thread, but maybe it will help the original poster as well :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

AUFishman said:


> I have been thinking about the 350 as well. seems like it gets rave reviews. one question for you folks that have one, what kind of battery do yall have your units hooked up to?
> 
> Sorry to steal the thread, but maybe it will help the original poster as well :thumbsup:


12v 7amp sealed lead acid battery. you can get one from amazon for about $25. you'll need a trickle charger as well.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

I use the Humminbird 7700281 GCBK Portable Gel-Cell Battery and Charger from amazon $24.99. Installed in a waterproof box from walmart (in the camping section). Works great and plenty of power - plan on also useing it for my led lights I am going to mount on the kayak.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I love my Lowrance M68C. Its compact, gives me all the options I could ever need in a yak and nothing I don't. Never had any hiccups with one.


----------



## Domred1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Sounds like the Cuda 350s is used a lot. I will check them out, thanks for the feedback, hope to see some you out on the water soon.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I love my Humminbird 385CI combo. Its color and the 12v batt from Academy sports works great. It is a 7 amp and was only like 20 bucks. Search 385ci and see a thread I posted on how I did it all.


----------



## tidebow67 (Feb 18, 2010)

Just put a Garmin 441S on my Outback and I love it so far. Once I got the transducer mounted right, it worked like a charm.


----------

